# racing team



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

what is your favorite racing team? (assosiated, losi, ofna, ect...)


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

None of them. Every factory driver, given I've only met one from each respective company you mentioned, which you are excluding A BUNCH of companies, have been rather arrogant and extremely unhelpful, irresponsible, and less than friendly. I'm sure that hurts some, but that's been my experience. However, I have met many sponsored drivers and factory guys from other manufacturers that are great. Perhaps the companies you mentioned will listen up??? All in all, those guys are paid to race and win, which most of them do, and the bottom line of those companies is money...the only way to get money is to win and get people to buy their products because they win...so in that respect they are doing a fine job!


----------



## Sever_The_Ties (Feb 20, 2006)

how about you stop asking such stupid questions. it looks like you just post what ever comes to mind. do you live on the computer?????


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Sever,

There's a thing called Freedom of Speech. He may be posting quite a bit and it may bother you, but there's no rules against it and he is asking valid questions, for the most part. If you don't like what he's asking, then don't answer him, it's pretty simple. Different people make the world go 'round. If Hankster doesn't like what he's doing, I'm sure he will be informed of such.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

LittleR/CGuy said:


> what is your favorite racing team? (assosiated, losi, ofna, ect...)


with people changing teams more often than babies who change diapers, following a racing team nowadays is harder. 

i myself follow drivers... Hara, Hirosaka, Pavidis, Easton, etc etc...

But in a hands down, I would give it up for, Associated, Tamiya, HB/Cyclone/HPI. =)

It's like asking.. ford or chevy.. ;-)

ps.

coolest guy to talk to (because i speak japanese too...) was masami. =)


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

in my opinion i think tamiya is great, there not overrated like losi or xray.... its a fact of either you like them or dont, they also make great cars, just so ya know they were the first makers of a touring car!!!


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

hey sever, maybe i am new to r/c and i really like it! maybe i'd also like to LEARN from this website, because i like to learn about things i like, so i can get better at them! i happened to post this, because i wanted to hear oter peoples oppinionsabout racing teams so i could get an idea of why different teams are good or not.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

YEA!!! what he said...lol


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

LittleR/CGuy said:


> hey sever, maybe i am new to r/c and i really like it! maybe i'd also like to LEARN from this website, because i like to learn about things i like, so i can get better at them! i happened to post this, because i wanted to hear oter peoples oppinionsabout racing teams so i could get an idea of why different teams are good or not.


 Dude ask all the questions you want stupid or not. This forum is the best thing other than being at the track. Its not only good for you but even racers who know alot will also learn a thing or two by reading others posts. There is so much to learn but you cant do it all at once. Dont let someone discourage you because they dont want to answer your "dumb" questions as they said. I have a questions every time I go to the track and have been around for many years. shoot away,
Ken


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> in my opinion i think tamiya is great, there not overrated like losi or xray.... its a fact of either you like them or dont, they also make great cars, just so ya know they were the first makers of a touring car!!!


I disagree there brother,,,,,sure tamiya is OK  but you said that XRAY is over rated,,,,,,, XRAY has proven themself on many occastions, National events and world events that xray is the car to beat. So why wouldnt people want them? i believe the XRAY T2 and the FK'05 are just all-around Awesome cars and I believe that XRAY sets the standards on 10th scale touring car class.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

well, i like tamiya, pretty soon (christmas) im getting all the parts for my ta04, so its pretty much going to be a trf  ...


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Associated, I have met and raced with Gary Owen, Tony Phalen, and Josh Anderson and they are a great bunch of guys. After the 18th scale nationals they gave their cars away to some of the younger kids in attendance and I thought that was just amazing.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

CDW35 said:


> I disagree there brother,,,,,sure tamiya is OK  but you said that XRAY is over rated,,,,,,, XRAY has proven themself on many occastions, National events and world events that xray is the car to beat. So why wouldnt people want them? i believe the XRAY T2 and the FK'05 are just all-around Awesome cars and I believe that XRAY sets the standards on 10th scale touring car class.


i agree.. xray does set standards, but he was asking about "teams" and not "cars" i think. alot of the xray team drivers used to run other cars as well.

PC, I agree.. Tony Phalen is great. I've spoken to him on numerous occasions. Back in the day, met Jay Halsey. =)


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

> in my opinion i think tamiya is great, there not overrated like losi or xray


Yeah, what's up with that comment? Overrated? What other company actually produces a car that goes together without modifications (I'm excluding the T2, as it requires modifications to perform properly, whether you like it or not). Their parts fit, perfectly. But, this isn't a discussion of that....it's about teams and how much money one company will pay drivers that win. It's the same as basketball or baseball or football, just the cash isn't as high.


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea well the cost seems like its up there. LOL one of the most expensive hobbies if you want to go fast.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I am not sponsed my a car company but I am my who you see below .I will help any body at any time.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

bojo said:


> I am not sponsed my a car company but I am my who you see below .I will help any body at any time.


cool!.....///,,,


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

LittleR/CGuy said:


> what is your favorite racing team? (assosiated, losi, ofna, ect...)


i aggree that most of the "top end" factory guys for associated and losi and ofna can be rather arrogent. especially the Associated guys i met. but if you want to look up to a team that always helps everyone out and when they go to a race, they bring there A game then i go with RIP motorsports. its mostly oval racers but they act alot more like a real car race team then a RC team. and the results show!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Porksalot4L said:


> i aggree that most of the "top end" factory guys for associated and losi and ofna can be rather arrogent. especially the Associated guys i met. but if you want to look up to a team that always helps everyone out and when they go to a race, they bring there A game then i go with RIP motorsports. its mostly oval racers but they act alot more like a real car race team then a RC team. and the results show!


Yep agree with porkster on that RIP Motorsports all the way this past weekend classic hobbies 5 out of 10 cars in the A main were UNDERTAKERS!!!

Brandon


----------

